# Passed 5th gup test



## matt.m (Dec 14, 2006)

This evening before hapkido school began I found out that I had passed my green belt test for hapkido.  What a relief, my dobok was drenched and had to be wrung out after the exam.

Next wed. I test for 4th gup - blue in tae kwon do.  Back to studies.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2006)

Great news Matt congrats


----------



## Drac (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats Matt...


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## bydand (Dec 15, 2006)

Congratulations!!  That is awsome.  Good luck on your upcoming test in TKD as well.


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2006)

bydand said:


> Congratulations!!  That is awsome.  Good luck on your upcoming test in TKD as well.



Ditto... no, _two_ dittos! :wink1:


----------



## Kacey (Dec 15, 2006)

Woohoo!  That's great!  Congratulations!  :highfive:


----------



## crushing (Dec 15, 2006)

Sounds like you are kickin' it.  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 15, 2006)

WooHoo! Way to Go!!!

artyon:artyon:

:asian: :asian: :asian:
​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 15, 2006)

Congratulations and keep going!


----------

